
Apple Pay coming to mobile web with TouchID by end of 2016: Report - rezist808
http://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-pay-coming-to-mobile-web-with-touchid-by-end-of-2016-report/
======
marvel_boy
This could nuke PayPalOneTouch (a similar product without the biometric part
of TOuchID)

